# Resident Evil : Retribution



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks interesting!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm always up to see Milla in a Resident Evil movie.  It's due out September 14, 2012.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The latest trailer


----------

